# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Ура! В питомнике "Allsaare" пополнение!

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Спешу поделиться новостью!

У Allsaare Agra и Quay v.d. Moezenbulte 26 июня родился сын!!! )))



Пополнение штучное и внушительное.  :0182:  
Оно застряло на выходе и чтобы его извлечь, пришлось прибегать к оперативному вмешательству.

Пока Гера отходила от наркоза, целые сутки я выполняла роль кормилицы и санитарки. 
И вот вчера, после обеда, вернула сокровище законной матери, сама находясь почти в коматозном состоянии, потому что звереныш хотел есть каждые полтора часа и каждые три требовал замены грелки.  :Ag: 

Рядом с мамой он быстро успокоился, залил себя по уши молоком и впал в нирвану. )))



Такшта, по мере сил буду делиться впечатлениями. ))

----------


## Aljonka

Поздравляю :Ax:  с пополнением!!!!!!Растите большими и здоровыми :0301: !!!!!

----------


## Nikolai

Катя, поздравляю! такой славный малышь, здоровья ему!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Aljonka
Nokolai*

Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

А я ждала девочку :Aa: , но как всегда родиться в таких случаях мальчик! Ну всё-равно с пополнением! :0433:

----------


## Nubira

Ух ты! Поздравляем  :0433: 
Мамочке побольше молочка, а сыночку - расти здоровым и умненьким, и оправдать все надежды!  :0173:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Таня
Юля*
спасибо девушки за пожелания! Особенно насчет молока.) Этого всегда мало. 
Несмотря на то что в его полном распоряжении все восемь... э-э заправочных колонок, он наедается только пройдя ряд из конца в конец. ))
Систематичный такой - начинает с края, опустошает, берет следующий и так до четвертого.
А я сижу в засаде и фотоохочусь.))

   

))))
Мне остается лишь следить чтобы Гера периодически перекладывалась на другой бок.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Если бы меня спросили, вот что я хочу больше всего насвете, - я бы ответила, что безумно хочется спать.
Я наивно полагала, что с передачей щенка матери мои бдения закончатся. Ага, щас!

После кесарева у Геры 20см шов, который надо охранять от ее посягательств "на секундочку посмотреть шо там и как" и попыток самостоятельно продезинфецировать. ) Погода стоит жаркая, вобщем - не дай Бог...
На настороженый вопрос ветеринаров, насчет обеспечения шву сухости и неприкосновенности я уверенно заявила - запросто! У меня есть и  бандаж, и наклейки и защитные воротники.

Когда дошло до дела, оказалось что бандаж отпадает. Щенка надо кормить. А как? Прорезать для каждого соска дырку? А как закрепить чтобы не съезжали? лейкопластырем? или веревочкой по окружности затянуть? ))
Наклейки еще больше беспокоили собаку и привлекали внимание к животу.

А с воротником вобще вышел казус. Гера одела его первый раз в жизни и пока не разобралась как это носят, выглядывала через край воротника, как лампочка из абажура. )) Ее первый круг по ванной с этим на шее оставил за собой завал из тазов, корзин для белья, полотенец и кислородного балона. (Хорошо, что дядя Марко последнее не видел...)  :0228: 



Когда же она нашла щенка и принялась его облизывать, то он закатился внутрь этого колпака, и стоило Гере поднять голову - полетел как из катапульты куда-то вперед и вдаль...



Вобщем, пришлось снимать приспособление, перетаскивать собачье лежбище в комнату и спать в пол глаза, вскакивая на каждый шорох. Когда я рядом - Гера такая примерная, аж бантик повязать хочется.  :Aj: 

(А до снятия швов осталось 7 дней...)

----------


## inna

Весело у вас там! Катюш поздравляю с прибавлением!  :0301:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Такое ощущение, что пока все спали, нашу маленькую страну аккуратно так взяли, перенесли и бросили где-то под Ташкентом...
Вокруг жара и безветрие. Трава сохнет. Земля трескается. Но на комаров, чтоб их, не влияет!!! Во дворе загорать невозможно – жрут.
Наружные +30 да с нашей влажностью – это как все +50. 
Внутри дома температура лишь на два градуса ниже. 
Чувствую себя как эскимос в Африке. 
Собакам не легче...

Сегодня, пол второго ночи просыпаюсь от возмущенного писка. 
Первая мысль академическая: «здоровый щенок пищит, если либо проголодался, либо замерз». Рассмотрев происходящее, приходит вторая, реалистическая: «не наш случай…» 
С возмущенным писком, мелкий ползал по гнезду и пытался найти местечко попрохладней, но везде натыкался на горячую, пыхтящую маму. Наконец нашел место, где было свежо не только сверху, но и снизу и сразу замолк, как выключили.



Отсмеявшись, и запечатлев, я выключила свет и почти уже заснула, когда раздалось глухое «БУМ» и последующий удовлетворенный вздох.



Молодец! С рефлексами у парня полный порядок! Самое прохладное место – на полу. Я вот сплю именно там. )))

*Инна*
спасибо!

----------


## Nubira

:Ag:  Чудный малый, смекалистый!  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Катя, ты просто превосходный писатель!  :0190: 

Передано просто супер!  :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Мелкому две недели. Вес - кило шестьсот. 
До последнего времени только ел и спал. Ну ползал еще активно. 
А буквально вчера внезапно так встал на лапы и… пошел. Причем сразу далеко и надолго. 
Бродит теперь везде эдаким черненьким хомячком и, попискивая, ищет места, где бы поесть.



Отнесла я как-то Гере полдник: творог с кефиром. Мелкий спал. 
Миску на пол поставила и тихонечко вышла. И вдруг слышу - рык. И все громче и злее. 
Ну, думаю, этот наверное вылез и ползает под ногами, не дай Бог Гера прихватит! Влетаю в ванную... 
Ага, ползает... щас! 
Он не ползает... он висит на краю миски, мордой и передними лапами погрузившись в творог и лихорадочно жрет! 
А над этой композицией стоит Гера и уже не рычит, а недоуменно так смотрит вниз.

Вобщем, вытащила я ЭТО из миски и под его возмущенные вопли отмыла под душем.

Вот, и молока ему вроде хватает – круглый такой, 
и не объяснишь ему, что подкармливаться можно только с третьей недели! 



 :Ag:

----------


## inna

Щен улыбаеться! :Ag: Довольный парень растёт!

----------


## Natusik

Классный парень! Деловой и напористый, судя по твоим рассказам!
Ох, повезёт будущим владельцам!  :Ad:

----------


## Ganetski

Хорошенький

----------


## Nubira

"Такая корова нужна самому!"  :Ag:  :Ad:

----------


## Lex

Сразу видно папиного сына  :Ag:  видмио у него все такие проглотики получаются  :Ap:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Спасибо всем за добрые слова! Надеюсь, что надежды ими не остануться ))

Мелочь вчера отметил свои 3 недели.

Кажется, что ОНО - только желудок на ножках и рот, в который оно ест. Больше его ничего не интересует. Ну, разве что еще сон.
Я и Гера - источники пищи, а потому, при звуках нашего приближения взлетает в воздух и бежит. И только потом смотрит куда бежит. 
Лежанку убрала нафик, так как он оттуда такие кульбиты делает... мне страшно за его ноги.

Сегодня, по причине прохладной погоды, был извлечен на улицу где продолжил свои основные занятия - поиски еды. Пробовал траву, камушки, листики у кустов.

За Герой носится как угорелый. И причем... РЫСЬЮ! )))



А когда ее поймает - требует есть, сразу и много!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Вот так.  )))



Что интересно, даже если он ее очень достанет, Гера ни разу не огрызнется и не прогонит. Просто встанет и уйдет.
Так и ходит, бедная, с места на место... ))

----------


## Andrei

С пополнением, Катюша! )

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Andrei*
Спасибо! ))

----------


## Julia

Аффтар, пиши исчо!  :Ag:

----------


## Lex

Какой хомячищщще то уже на последних фото  :Ag:  а рожа папина?  :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Lex*
Насчет физиономии есчо непонятно. 
А вот попа с ногами точно папины.
Кавалеристские ))) 



Обычно во дворе я наблюдаю эту его часть. ))
Мелочь усиленно витаминизируется, объедая крыжовник и малину. 
Причем малину ест исключительно спелую, а выбирает ее по запаху!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

А что это я все - про пищевой да про пищевой инстинкт? 
У нас не один он присутствует!

Неделю назад, когда мелкому стукнуло четыре недели, он вдруг проявил устойчивый интерес к банному халату. Крепко так повис на нем и попытался содрать с вешалки. 
Наблюдая за процессом, я почувствовала, что мне становится жалко халата... да вот, оказалась я жадной. ))
Я быстренько откопала плюшевую курицу и предложила заместо уничтожаемой одежды.

Мелкий взял игушку, тряхонул, и деловито попытался оторвать у курицы лапу. Не преуспел. 
Тогда схватил ее за ногу и унес в уголок...



где принялся эту курицу  ВЯЗАТЬ!!! ))))



Курица не вязалась. Тогда он с рыком стал ее трепать, временами стукаясь головой о стены.
Но подлая курица вдруг извернулась и зашвырнула маленькую собачку куда-то в угол... ))))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Все это время я, закусив ремень фотоаппарата, шобы не ржать, снимала происходящее. ))) Поэтому качество снимков уж какое есть.

А вобще-то фотографировать его трудновато... 
Стоит сдвинуться в сторону, в поисках лучшего ракурса, как мелкий тут же прекращает свои занятия и бросается ко мне узнавать, куда это я собралась. )))



Кстати, наконец-то я выбрала ему имя!

Он должен носить заглавную букву С. Латинскую.

Я составила внушительный такой список, где были мужественные Кольты и Чингизы, известные Чикко и Колтан. 
Ну и целый ворох Крисов, Каратов и других Чаков Норрисов.)) 
И вот, прочитаю я имя, посмотрю на него... Ну не подходит ничего!!!

И вдруг, приходит мне на ум слово латинское Chrome - Хром...
Один из самых твердых металлов, черный с серебряным блеском.
Стоп! Все! Его!

Только Хромом он станет, когда вырастет. 
А пока он Ромка)))

----------


## Nubira

:Ap:  шикарный малый!  :Aa:

----------


## Ganetski

Моей девочке жених растет :Ab:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Nubira*  :Ap: 
*Ganetski*
нуууу, судя по тому что упражняться начал уже сейчас... вполне возможно )))

Никогда раньше такого не встречала. ))
Первый раз попытки повязать мою руку, появились у него в три недели. Я подумала - померещилось...
Оказалось нет.
Теперь любая игра у него заканчивается разрабатыванием мышц спины.  :Ag: 

А вот вам, утренняя разминочка. ))
Чтобы загнать куда надо маму, нужен ОБМАННЫЙ БРОСОК!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Двухминутная зарисовочка в честь "круглой даты" ))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4AMt5FBosY

----------


## Ganetski

Крепкий малый :)

----------


## inna

Потрясный щен! Энерджайзер маленький! :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

> Двухминутная зарисовочка в честь "круглой даты" ))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4AMt5FBosY


Ну какой шикарный малый!!!  :Aa:  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

> Двухминутная зарисовочка в честь "круглой даты" ))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4AMt5FBosY


Офигенный!!!  :Ax: 
А насчёт кавалерийской задницы  :Ag:  это да..папин сын..нашего в юном возрасте папка звал не иначе как "лошадь Чапаева в детстве". Да...и вязало оно тоже..всё..особенно после отпуска добычи - гены пальцем не раздавишь ..привет папе Ква  :As: 
Ура! даёшь побольше квакишей!  :0218:

----------


## Lynx

> Никогда раньше такого не встречала. ))
> Первый раз попытки повязать мою руку, появились у него в три недели.


Не часто, но встречается. Я недавно везла щенка 45 дневного в машине, вместе с своей сукой (полтора года). Она щенков не трогает, но за полчаса поездки он ее так достал (его мало того, что не укачивало в машине, так еще при этом полчаса пытался вязать взрослую собаку прямо в машине  :Ag: ), что стала на него огрызаться. Изьелозили всю машину, она от него на переднее сиденье убегает, а он за ней и опять вяжет.  :Ag:  Потом назад на заднее и так всю поездку, а у меня руки заняты их утихомирить.  :0317:

----------


## Nikolai

> Двухминутная зарисовочка в честь "круглой даты" ))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4AMt5FBosY


Кать, улыбнуло видео. молодец. щен потрясный, живчик такой.

----------


## Andrei

Забавный малышь, да и страха нет! )) 

А что в кустиках у него запрятано было? ))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Lex*
Да уж))) 
Я вот так понаблюдаю за ним, удаляющимся рысью... и всплывает фраза одного конника: "таз со свистом пролетит"))) 
Ну, конечно, не совсем таз и не совсем со свистом)), но выглядит он прикольно. Как-то более привычно видеть у овчарок сближенные скакательные суставы, чем такой широченный постав задних ног. 
Вобщем Ромка - папочка вылитый!

*Lynx*
Даша, вот я и удивляюсь, насколько рано здесь проявилось рефлекторное поведение.
Из этой же темы и то как щенок ходит, пардон, по большому))) - он всегда потом разбрасывает землю задними лапами. А это поведение часто относят к социальному ритуалу животного, метящего свою територию и, причем, имеющего на это право. Вот откуда это у тридцатидневного малыша? Возможно такие действия не относятся к проявлению социального статуса, а просто являются тем же рефлексом? 
Потому что доминантом я бы его не назвала. К Гере он относится более чем уважительно. Четко знает что можно, что нельзя. Не драчлив. Еду пока не охраняет. Разве что упорен в достижении цели - будь то еда, попытка уйти с рук или залезть туда, куда не может дотянуться))).

*Andrei*
В кустиках у него крыжовник! ))) Срывает с веток и ест чуть не килограммами. 
Уберу его от крыжовника, он тутже залезает в малину. Отнесу на газон - бежит под вишню, собирать ягоды сброшенные птицами.))) Так и гуляем - от кустов к кустам)

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Ganetski
Nikolai
Nubira
Inna*
Спасибо!
Я стала таскать с собой видеокамеру, потому что то что он вытворяет - это надо видеть! Хорошее настроение обеспечено! Вот насобираю на еще одну зарисовочку и вывешу)).

----------


## barrbosa

Кстати Кать а почему он один родился  
Так тоже бывает?  Я думаю ему достануться все гены с полна и от Мамы и от Папы :Ad:

----------


## Lex

*Jekaterina Aljohina* С нетерпением ждём ещё Ромиковых роликов  :0251:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*barrbosa*
Один, потому что Гера так у меня рожает. ))
Или совсем не беременеет или выдает нам по одному щенку.

У нее два года назад был первый помет, который состоял лишь из одной суки. И вот теперь Хром. Тож в единичном экземпляре. ))

По мне, так хуже не придумаешь. Щенки рождаются очень крупные, роды долгие и тяжелые.

----------


## Lynx

> он всегда потом разбрасывает землю задними лапами. А это поведение часто относят к социальному ритуалу животного, метящего свою територию и, причем, имеющего на это право. Вот откуда это у тридцатидневного малыша? Возможно такие действия не относятся к проявлению социального статуса, а просто являются тем же рефлексом? 
> Потому что доминантом я бы его не назвала.


Поначалу я думала, что у таких щенков, которые очень рано начинают загребать задними лапами и даже часто и передними тоже после того, как сходят в туалет, проявляется склонность к доминированию, возможно будут проблемны в этом плане по мере взросления. Однако уже увидела достаточно большое количество собак (в т.ч. много сук, а также совсем неагрессивных пород), которые выросли в нормальных, уравновешенных, послушных животных, без запредельного желания доминировать над хозяином, а некоторые даже излишне открытые, общительные, добрые существа. Так что наверное это просто рефлекс такой, метка территории стаи, и не обязательно это делает именно вожак, но и низшие члены стаи тоже помогают ему метить общую территорию. ИМХО

----------


## jarvenmaa

> *Lynx*
> Из этой же темы и то как щенок ходит, пардон, по большому))) - он всегда потом разбрасывает землю задними лапами. А это поведение часто относят к социальному ритуалу животного, метящего свою територию и, причем, имеющего на это право. Вот откуда это у тридцатидневного малыша? Возможно такие действия не относятся к проявлению социального статуса, а просто являются тем же рефлексом? 
> Потому что доминантом я бы его не назвала. К Гере он относится более чем уважительно. Четко знает что можно, что нельзя. Не драчлив. Еду пока не охраняет. Разве что упорен в достижении цели - будь то еда, попытка уйти с рук или залезть туда, куда не может дотянуться))).


А я впервые столкнулся с этим в последнем помете. Причем, "закапывали" вначале все шестеро, но постепенно некоторые перестали это делать каждый раз, а продолжают только один кобель и одна сука.
И ягоды с кустов не собирали у меня щенки уже лет двадцать, а тут мелкий наткнулся на куст малины и стал его тщательно обнюхивать. Нашел ягоды и смотрит на меня. Нарвал ему - ест, но сам когда пытается срывать, больше в траву роняет, пришлось помогать.

Катя, очень понравился малыш! :Ay:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Время идет...
У Геры кончилось молоко...
Маленькая собачка вынуждена сама искать себе пропитание...

Если что нашел, надо быстрее есть! Нето отберут.))



Хоть бы разочек наложили хоть такое вот ведерко еды... так нет! Никогда! Все себе, себе... 
Жадные!



А еще у него наступил период "хочу - значит могу!" )))
Невозможно ничего поставить на пол - залезает внутрь. Про "сесть перекусить" я вобще молчу. Начинается дикий вопль, с прыжками и попытками самоубиться при взятии штурмом стульев, столов и диванов. )))

Стала поощрять кормом за молчаливое, сосредоточенное ожидание.
Теперь за мной вихрем носится из угла в угол, моментально садясь и сосредотачиваясь, стоит мне остановиться.
Вот с таким лицом.)))



Кстати, ждет долго, провожая меня глазами и передвигаясь на новое место, если мой вид застилает Гера. )))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

А еще, на прошлой неделе, к нам в гости приходила малявка Лиза.
И очень радовалась, обессилившей от голода собачке. )))



По этому случаю я даже сняла еще один фильмчик.
Не судите строго. ))
Итак...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hprM_8gUP0c

*Jarvenmaa*
спасибо!

----------


## Lex

Какой ролик  :0433: 
Супер и ТТТ на Хрома  :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Lex*
 :Ap: 
 :Ax: 
А собака ПЛОХАЯ-ПЛОХАЯ... прямо тьфу на него)

----------


## Tatjana

> По этому случаю я даже сняла еще один фильмчик.
> Не судите строго. ))


Катя, в тебе скрытый талант режиссёра!!!  :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay: 

 Я последнее видео смотрела раз пять подряд! Всё никак не могла насмеяться. :Ag:

----------


## natafox

Отличный ролик! И пёс замечательный. Кать, как ты хорошо умеешь подметить   :Ay:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ой, спасибо!
прям захвалили )) надо сюда смайлик с задранным носом ))

Я тут еще парочку видео утоптала. Но оно уже посерьезнее. Без песен и плясок.))
Вобщем, как только у меня в гостях объявился потенциальный "оператор", решила я с мелким поиграть. 
Чуток проэксперементировала, усложнив задачу небольшими препятствиями.)
Вот что получилось: (под детские телефонные коментарии происходящего и звуки футбольно-мисочного матча из вольеров)).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_DE7hyVzSc

Со съемками его первого следа, в эти выходные, справилась самостоятельно)
Метров пять проложила очень сближенные отпечатки, с кусочками вареного сердца. Минут десять это дело лежало и я принесла туда Ромку...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyiG8QoqYck

----------


## Natusik

Кать, Ромка прелесть!
А на следу просто сказочно работает  :0218:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Давно я тут не появлялась...

Бремя бежит. Ромка растет. 
Вот уже три недели как переехал обживать вольер. Обжил. Разложил все по местам, лишнее сено из будки выгреб. Для чего оно надо? Спартанцы на голых камнях спать могут, а тут какая-то девочкина перина - нафик! Подметите!



Играет сам с собой в футбол, десятилитровой бутылью. Загоняет "мяч" в будкины ворота. Сам себе кричит рычевки и "урааршавингоооол"!
Если во дворе никого нет - ведет себя тихо. Но если кто появился.... все... Он выйдет первым или ходить больше не сможет никто... 
Когда на прогулке не он, то орет так, что я с ужасом жду толпу гринписовцев с транспарантами у ворот.



Выпущенный на прогулку, первым делом делает круг под яблонями, разыскивая паданцы. Есть, нет - ЖРАТЬ он их может килограммами!  Причем яблоко не отобрать - следит из под лобья, подпускает на метр и удирает, заглаытывая на ходу целый фрухт. И куда только влезает? 
Поэтому утро начинается со сбора паданцев, под его справедливое возмущение и мои мысли о зеленом писе.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

А сегодня с утра ЛЬЕТ! Ливень сменяется дождем, дождь моросью, и снова как из ведра. Лужи даже на газоне, под которым дренаж...

Не смотря на погоду, настроение умиротворенное. Я даже нарушила все традиции и пошла гулять с собаками, чуть не в тапках и с кружкой кофе. Накинула на себя дождевичок, веселенький такой, осенний, и пошла.

Ромка поел и отправился гулять первым. Очень хорошо погуляли! Ромик вернулся веселым и бодрым. Я тоже взбодрилась. Закрыла его и понесла еду взрослым. 
И тут, глядя в окно, Дядя Марко не устоял...



А вобще, я люблю в дождь сидеть дома и чтобы никуда не было надо.
Сидииишь у окна - созерцаааешь...
Вот дождь не хочет падать на машину и отлетает. Вокруг машины дождя в два раза больше. А внутри вокругмашинного дождя - Гера.



Гера намедни в очередной раз нашла на поле колючую проволку, засунула туда заднюю лапу и разорвала себе на лапе красивую трехлучевую звезду. Пришла показала мне. Мне звезда не понравилась и звезду зашили. Теперь звезда похожа на морскую - колется и цепляется шовными нитками. Чтобы не цеплялась - лапу забинтовали. А чтобы не намокала - засунули в тапочек. Ну тот, который для собак-спасателей. 
Так что перед прогулкой Гера обувается, а потом разувается. 

А вчера я поехала на тренировку и забыла одеть Гере тапочек. Да к тому же посадила к Гере Ромика. Ну, видимо Герыч решила и ему показать какая у нее на лапе звезда и Ромка, чтобы посмотреть, за пять минут после выезда размотал бинт с ее лапы. Мои вопли из кабины и стук в стекло затее не помешали, а скорее даже процесс ускорили...

Так что без одевания тапка нельзя. Я для этого залезаю с ногами в клетку, в которой Гера временно избегает резких движений и нагрузки на раненную лапу.

----------


## inna

Ромик то красовец наглющий! :Ad: Катюш, ты его себе оставишь?
В плащике вы мадам на приведение похожи :Ag: Особенно если в темноте и в дождь!  :Ag:

----------


## Natusik

Вырос-то уже как!!!  :Aj:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Ромик то красовец наглющий!Катюш, ты его себе оставишь?
> В плащике вы мадам на приведение похожиОсобенно если в темноте и в дождь!


Как сказала где-то на первых страницах Юля-Nubira: "Такая корова нужна самому!" ))
Но нет. Оставить его себе, к сожалению, не могу. Мне нужна сука.
Поэтому Ромика уже ждет новый дом и хозяева. А пока я наслаждаюсь общением с этим бандитом и мы ходим развлекать народ на площадку и ко мне на работу.))

А насчет плащика... это да)) Но приведением пришлось побыть лишь в это утро, плащику настал полный звездец и прямиком с меня он отправился в мусорку. )) Спереди я вобще выглядела гламурно: дождевичок оборван до груди, на этой груди сделан треугольный карман, оборки по ветру развеваются - чудо а не я! 
До сих пор оранжевые обрывки по полю собираю... 

*Natusik*
А я и не замечаю что вырос)) когда на глазах то все кажется маленьким.)

----------


## inna

Хорошо же тебя потрепало)))
Щен остаёться в стране? спортсменам такое счастье выпало,или частникам?

----------


## Tatjana

Инна, ни один эстонский спортсмен не заинтересовался щенками от Квая. Все спортсмены набрали щенков в Эстреллесте от длинношерстной чешки. :Ab:  Так что рынок заполнен.

----------


## Natusik

А жаль! Такой щен классный! Обожаю чернышей, тем более темпераментных  :Ag:

----------


## Ganetski

:Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## inna

Где логика??? Ну да ладно :Ag:

----------


## Lex

Эх...и кричит то как на фото ( родно-о-о--е) и яблоки то жрёт так славно  :Ag:  - вылитый Квакиш!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Два с половиной года прошло...
Ромик тудэй:

----------


## Tatjana

Кать, на фотке в профиль - Квай черного окраса))) :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Два с половиной года прошло...
> Ромик тудэй:


Катя, где реклама о рожденных щенках в питомнике о Ромки и Браны? :Ad:

----------


## Aljonka

Ну пока Катя молчит разрешите представить Allsaare Elis
дочь Ромы и Браны:
[/URL][/IMG]
[/URL]\
}

----------

